# Suicide Bomb FAIL



## Marauder06 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...am-text-kills-a-suicide-bomber-saves-hundreds









> A spam message wishing a Russian woman happy new year may very well have killed her, and saved hundreds of intended targets, according to an account by The Telegraph's Moscow correspondent, Andrew Osborn.
> The woman, dubbed "The Black Widow," who authorities suspect was part of the same militant group that killed 35 people at Moscow's Domodedovo airport on Monday, was at a house preparing for the attack, which would have occurred on New Year's Eve at Red Square. Instead, the woman's mobile phone, which served as the device's detonator, was activated hours early by a spam message wishing her a happy new year. She was killed, while a man and woman also in the house and suspected of being accomplices, escaped.
> Russian security forces told The Telegraph that phones are usually kept off until the last minute for detonation, but in this case, "the terrorists were careless."


----------



## QC (Jan 28, 2011)

Own goal.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 28, 2011)

Too bad.  So sad.  NOT.

LL


----------



## Brill (Jan 28, 2011)

Why would the bomber not self detonate when they reach the target?  Why use a cell phone?  Why publicize this now?  Something doesn't add up.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 28, 2011)

Further proff that SPAM is unhealthy.
The blow up so quickly now-a-days.
LOL.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 28, 2011)

She got a bang out of that text..
*snorts*
Im here all week...try the veal.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 28, 2011)

lindy said:


> Why would the bomber not self detonate when they reach the target?  Why use a cell phone?  Why publicize this now?  Something doesn't add up.



I think I read that in some areas the overseer also has control in case the person "chickens" out.


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2011)

Wonder if she had a specific ring tone?


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 28, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Wonder if she had a specific ring tone?


Somewhere over the rainbow..or you dropped a bomb on me??


----------



## policemedic (Jan 29, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I think I read that in some areas the overseer also has control in case the person "chickens" out.



Spot on.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 29, 2011)

lindy said:


> Why would the bomber not self detonate when they reach the target?  Why use a cell phone?  Why publicize this now?  Something doesn't add up.


As mentioned earlier, they are usually used as a secondary initiator.  Usually in populated areas there will be an observer for the suicide bomber that ensures they follow through with their "mission."

Something tells me that the "happy new years" text wasn't a coincidence either.  Either way, credit given where credit is due...and rot in hell to the suicide bomber.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Wonder if she had a specific ring tone?



Yes she had! Boom! Shake the Room by Will Smith! Ha..ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boom! Shake-shake-shake the room.
Boom! Shake-shake-shake the room.
Boom! Shake-shake-shake the room.
Tic-tic-tic-tic boom!


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 9, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Wonder if she had a specific ring tone?


maybe this one


----------



## Manolito (Mar 9, 2011)

Honey I don't believe in suicide bombs. You carry it in and set it down when I see you come out I will detonate the bomb. MIKE hold my beer and watch this.
I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 9, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Honey I don't believe in suicide bombs. You carry it in and set it down when I see you come out I will detonate the bomb. MIKE hold my beer and watch this.
> I love it when a plan comes together.


LMAO!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 9, 2011)

For once spam has done something useful!

​


----------

